# AFI Worth the Price



## Ryanl26 (May 11, 2009)

I was wondering if the cost of AFI is worth it in the long run. I was accepted into the screenwriting program and I am worried about being stacked with $120,000 in student loans when I graduate. 
I know that a lot of it depends on the person and their initiative and drive, but was curious what the ratio of grads from the school to the actual screenwriting field is.
Would I have equal chances of landing a screenwriting job paying $4500 for the UCLA Professional Program and not having to worry about paying the loans.

Any thoughts would be much appreciated.


----------



## jthamilton (May 11, 2009)

I thinks it's close to impossible to speculate about how things will turn out if you go one way versus the other. There are quite a few threads on here (some on the undergrad board-check that, too) debating the merits and drawbacks of taking on student loans. Try a search for "loans" or "debt." Beyond that, you could contact the schools directly and ask them about placement rates and types, starting salaries etc. of the grads/participants in their programs. If their grads have good employment rates, they should be happy to share the details of that with you.


----------



## Jayimess (May 11, 2009)

So much of it depends on you.


----------

